# Awesome Friday Trip.



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

We got up early, loaded up and headed out for bait, once again the Mass was covered up. One throw and you had a variety pack of cigs, big and small LY's, we packed out the live well. Then headed out to a few local spots. We got out 1 Trigger a piece right off and I was stoked, I saw a few AJ's but I couldn't get them to bite. There was a few huge Sharks (maybe 7 and 9 ft) every time we hooked a Snapper here they come. I started putting big LY's mid way and I got a Cobia 47". This made my day, we packed the fridge. I finally got to use that awesome fish bag I got at the *Outcast* sale and we loaded all of the ice and triggers in it and headed home. On the way back we spotted a school of Tarpon, petty big. What a great day, I am learning little by little.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice haul!


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

That is a great day...Im jealous!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

My back is stiff I fought a shark forever thinking it may be an AJ because we saw some, I just popped the line when I saw what it was.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You learning the ropes pretty quick. A nice variety of fish.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome trip! Do you chum the bait before you throw your net? Thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

chaps said:


> Awesome trip! Do you chum the bait before you throw your net? Thanks





No, I just get over to them wait till they get close to the top and throw. I have seen guys throw some type of chum stuff but I don't know what it is and I have never used it. The Mass was just covered up with bait.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great bonus trip..


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you sir.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

What type and size of net do you throw there


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good times.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ain't nothin wrong with that!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

bfish said:


> What type and size of net do you throw there





It's 3/8 mesh 10' with 15lbs of lead. It sinks pretty fast.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

great report n pics...way to hit em


----------



## emjate77 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey! Saw you guys out at Mass. Awesome bait and fishing all day! Fish ON!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

emjate77 said:


> Hey! Saw you guys out at Mass. Awesome bait and fishing all day! Fish ON!





Hey! What boat were you guys in? There was a lot of boats in and out. Even the big ship "Lively One" was out there.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Edit, dp.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I forgot one pic. made me sick throwing him back.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I know what you mean. It's sickening.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats seems like a great trip ! :thumbup:


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds like you are learning well! For bait chum I have seen a charter friend use menhaden oil mixed with cornmeal. You can freeze in whatever container you wish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Solace said:


> Sounds like you are learning well! For bait chum I have seen a charter friend use menhaden oil mixed with cornmeal. You can freeze in whatever container you wish.





Thanks for that info, I will log that in. :thumbsup:


----------



## LivinTheDream (Apr 15, 2013)

I’m learning too, so it’s great to see what other folks have going on!


----------

